# 4 strains its showtime day one



## parkingjoe (Apr 2, 2006)

day one of flowering starts now.

9 x an unknown strain but from same mother that ive flowered before and average two and quarter oz under 1 x 600 hps at 4' tall stretched lots.

next are 5 critical mass obtained from a buddy on another u.k. website.

then we a have large bushy too bushy sensi star.

and

a power plant

and a sweet tooth.

now star, sweet tooth and unknown have all been grown before so its the critical mass im keen to get done as im  a first timer on this strain.

all 17 plants are in 7.5 litre pots except star which is in 10 litre pot all grown in a soil mix under two parabolic 600w hps's two 6" inline and 1 x 20" osc fan.

ionic bloom, boost and bnzyme for soil are the nutes with other stuff added as and when

pkj


----------



## bigbudz (Apr 2, 2006)

Lookin really good there! I get excited for everyone on here, just as if they were my own lol I love when people post pics!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 2, 2006)

*great looking set up and plants. cant wait to see those babies flower. keep those pics coming. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 2, 2006)

Man, nice looking crop! Great looking plants man.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 2, 2006)

damn you didn't lie....some of those ladies are huge    let the flowering begin


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 5, 2006)

bastard timer stuck off for two days so its showtime from today

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 8, 2006)

heres some piccies

enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 8, 2006)

here we go again


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 8, 2006)

cannot suss this corel photoshop


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 8, 2006)

can someone with photoshop knowledge enlarge my piccies please

rofl

pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 9, 2006)

*Looking good PJ. Garden is starting to fill in real nice. Great job.*


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 11, 2006)

tbg you want to see the differance after few days no room to move post some pics at wekend of budsites and whole room

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 12, 2006)

wow they are facking massiveeeeee 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 12, 2006)

and some more

enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 15, 2006)

now 11 days into full flower after timer stuck on and shit i think ive too many in space having to water each plant 1-2 litres each each day.

another 7 weeks of this nightmarish watering.

pkj


----------



## Hick (Apr 15, 2006)

dang PKJ, you're soon to be .."up to your arse" in buds..


----------



## Mutt (Apr 15, 2006)

geat lookin grow Parkinjoe.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 15, 2006)

awesome bunch of bushes you gor there...looking great *parkingjoe*


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 16, 2006)

hey mutt geat!!!

hey ldy gor!!!

lol

im not the only one who hits the key next to the one i meant to hit

lol

pkj

thanks people for the comments.....

now for some nice skunk ill attach a pic in a mo

pkj


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 16, 2006)

Joe...you ever find yourself looking at the keyboard to see why the poster made a typo  

nice to see i'm not alone Mutt 

i've gor to go now...have a geat day all


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 16, 2006)

wow my wife and i laughed so much last night after toking on one small spliff between us.

and she is on her way home from work so time for round two. 

lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 16, 2006)

ldy.....yeh ill have to get out some more.

have ti rish later dydes

pkj


----------



## Zarnon (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello PJ!

Nice set of pictures. Very good growth! 

If you have a chance, I would be very interested in getting your fert schedule. I want to learn more about soil grow and give it a shot. Thanks...


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 17, 2006)

ok zarnon this is my feed schedule.

ionic nutrients for soil grow bloom boost and also bn-zyme for any shitty roots thus enzymes sort this potential problem out.

fed as per instructions on label.

fresh rooted clones are fed water only for a week or so then 1/5th strength nutes approx.

the plants in flower are fed as follows...

ionic bloom for soil with ionic boost and bnzyme and monster bloom (powered bloom enhancer).

canna pk-13/14 will be added with 3 weeks left of flowering period in addition to all the other nutes.

no flushing until the last week.

soil mix is approx 2/3 rds soil growbag stuff and 1/3rd vermiculite.

and here are some more pics after i thinned out shading fan leaves.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 18, 2006)

enjoyyyyy


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 18, 2006)

lllll


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 19, 2006)

more


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 19, 2006)

ps whats the size limit for photos so i dont mess up again.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 20, 2006)

more piccies


pkj


----------



## Mutt (Apr 20, 2006)

Holy crap look at that jungle. Lookin absuletely great.


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 23, 2006)

day 19 of flower looking swell

pkj


----------



## Zarnon (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks! Always good to see what someone is doing. 

I would say yeah,  looking really swell...lol...

I will have to copy this to my 'soil' folder in case I ever go that route.

I have to say, I am smoking some excellent soil grown herb as a change up to my own. Very nice clean odor/taste all the way through the bowl.


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 23, 2006)

i dont know how people keep on top of hydro all that stuff to pack up/get blocked ph/cf drifts......

it would be a nightmare thats why i do hand watering and soil growing.

lol

pkj


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 24, 2006)

awesome pics joe   thanks for sharin


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 24, 2006)

thanks people for comments and i just love this growing lark

rofl

getting better post some more pics wednesday as have to check my other grow tomorrow and update photos.......

starting to form colas esp critical mass.

canna wait for harvest time.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 26, 2006)

hi


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 26, 2006)

getting there


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 26, 2006)

last two


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 30, 2006)

ok...I'm jealous


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 30, 2006)

and for good measure ive added spider mites.........


helpppppppp

pkj 

1st pic dont have many mites 2nd has lots and lotd yet all in same room..

strange shit happening


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 30, 2006)

sorry 1st pic has lots 2nd has  few

stoned again,...........

pkj


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 30, 2006)

Spider Mites...mmmm, crunchy!


----------



## parkingjoe (May 3, 2006)

crunchy is not funny gdg

roflmao

updated picces

enjoy everyone 5 plants left to trim should have done it this evening but circumtances beyond my control didnt allow.....

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (May 5, 2006)

enjoy

pkj


----------



## Zarnon (May 5, 2006)

Hey dude,   sorry about the mites,  my worst nightmare.  

I spray weekly (until the last two weeks) with a mixture of neem/Dr. Bronner peppermint,  dilute in a sprayer,  it keeps 
'em from getting established.

After they're there from what I have read you will need chemicals.   How soon from harvest are you?

The hydro stuff?  Sheeeee,  now it's easy bro.  I was all obsessive about that stuff until I started using PH buffered nutes.   The res evens out a lot of the drift.   Really most nights I just hang out in there and do nothing hee hee...


----------



## Insane (May 5, 2006)

Beautiful plants pkj!


----------



## parkingjoe (May 6, 2006)

3 weeks from harvest on 9th may but as had mite probs allow maybe another week but still getting pk 13/14 from 9th for 7 days then back to feed schedule.

hydro ive done nft, ebb and flood, dripper the whole lot but favoured drain to waste.

still all shit

rofl

pkj


----------



## massproducer (May 6, 2006)

Yeah sorry to hear about those dang mites, good job on your grow though. 

So you do not like hydro huh...Did you have some bad experiences or something?


----------



## parkingjoe (May 6, 2006)

just didnt trust anything to automation due to all my friends having blocked/clooged lines, cf drifts every other day, under watering/over watering and constant adjustment as plants need more feedsing as they get bigger.yeh i know its catch 22 but with hand watering i can be in total control.cept for them creepy little bastards called mites..

lol

under control no ill effects on plants trimmed now showing fresh growth after being trimmed back to deaths door more or less.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (May 9, 2006)

new pics folks

enjoy

pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 9, 2006)

*Whats up pj. It's gonna be a nice harvest by the looks of things. I noticed you have no fan leaves. What do you do trim them all off? Great grow pj. *


----------



## parkingjoe (May 9, 2006)

yeh had spider mites so to get some sort of control trimmed every fan leaf off and sprayed/misted now i have some sort of prob with curling/burnt looking leaves maybe 100+f temps or transpiration probs due to spraying with spider mite control.

anyway shit happens and usually to me.........

lol

pkj


----------



## Zarnon (May 9, 2006)

>hydro ive done nft, ebb and flood, dripper the whole lot but favoured drain to waste. 

still all shit< 

Ahhhhermm...well dude, machinery is no substitute for attention no matter what system you use.

I use good quality tools and it has held up really well. I have had some learning lessons, but I figure that is just the process. 

My feeling is that it is cool to stick with what works, but I would not bag on alt methods that worked well for other people. 

There's this whole 'soil vs. hydro' thing here in my community (most from the Soilers) I find vaguely annoying, given that I made most of my equipment and have the opportunity to regularly check what I grow vs very nice organic herb.

I think using Hydro works very well. I think the yield is incredible for the space you use. You can correct nuting errors very quickly.

I probably spend a few minutes a night checking the equipment but dude, that's it.


----------



## parkingjoe (May 14, 2006)

mine and buddys no time to post in both threads

pkj


----------



## Insane (May 14, 2006)

Those are some beautiful lookin plants man, nothin like nice little bushes covered in buds


----------



## parkingjoe (May 14, 2006)

the top picture plants are 2.5ft high the two pics below are 4 weeks in flower of 8 week strains are 18" - 2' high

ps i trim all excess lower branches cos i hate trimming popcorn bud only do rock hard nuggets....

lol

pkj


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 14, 2006)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> the top picture plants are 2.5ft high the two pics below are 4 weeks in flower of 8 week strains are 18" - 2' high. i trim all excess lower branches cos i hate trimming popcorn bud only do rock hard nuggets...


Looking nice man.Many times over the years, I've been tempted to trim all the sun leaf from a plant and see if it would live through it. I've never done it for fear that it would kill my plant. How well do they grow after your trimming? Do you notice a lot of difference? Very interesting.


----------



## parkingjoe (May 14, 2006)

stoneybud........erm where do i start..

firstly i have always trimmed fan leaves off in fact any leaf that blocks any light from penetrating the lower branches...

as my lights dont mimic the sun they suffer from lower penetration.

secondly i trimmed excessively this time as i had spider mite problem and more leaves more pests so off with the lot.

has slowed plants down as sprayed with stuff that suffocates bugs thus transpiration was nil so plants set back but now not one mite and recovering well..

never ever had probs trimming leaves but may have shot myself in the foot with yeilds  lower than expected dont know nothing to compare with scenario.

grow back very fast if no other probs such as pests etc..

everyone says dont touch but humidity probs caused me to do it 1st time less leaves less transpiration.

problem sorted.

its a wait and see thing as no mites or eggs so hopefully shall see on final yeild.

now its my hate of trimming popcorn dont do it so just have nice easy job at harvest time..

lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (May 20, 2006)

week 7 of 8 week strains so post pics tonight and check other threads

looking good folks

pkj


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 20, 2006)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> now its my hate of trimming popcorn dont do it so just have nice easy job at harvest time..


I can relate to that man. I don't like harvesting at all. It's nice to see it finished each time.


----------



## parkingjoe (May 20, 2006)

well here they are maybe a bit of some nute overdose not intentional just looking bit burnt on leaf edges some are some are not..

week to go folks

enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (May 20, 2006)

now for the piccies

pkj


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 20, 2006)

PKJ, those plants have come from the beautiful babies in the first pick below to the almost ready to harvest pic below. A perfect Before/After set of pics man!Congrats man! That is one nice freakin crop you've got!


----------



## parkingjoe (May 20, 2006)

just a remove leaves and still get these results ive documented grow to nearly finish youve all seen my problems mites heat humidty etc and removal of all leves not just fan leaves.

ill post pics at chop time and final yeild too

thanks for the comments mucho appreciated

pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 20, 2006)

*Great job parkingjoe. Looks like it's gonna be a pretty nice harvest even after having all those problems. Once again man great job. *


----------



## Insane (May 20, 2006)

Awesome crop man. Thats gonna be one helluva harvest dude great job!!


----------



## Mutt (May 20, 2006)

Killer crop man. Those are some great lookin buds.


----------



## purple_chronic (May 20, 2006)

why cant i have something like that????
A BEAUTY GARDEN!!!!!!! sweet harvest, i just have to say have a good Meal!!!!


----------



## AZshwagg (May 20, 2006)

Nice garden you got there! They look very well taken care of.


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 21, 2006)

DAMN!!!!   looking awesome


----------



## parkingjoe (May 22, 2006)

thanks for all the nice comments people

forgot they have a week to go yet ideally and this could be my mistakenly thinking they have a bit of nute burn

anyway ive trimmed off every burnt looking leaf as dont want any crappy leaves attached to my hopefully prime buds.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (May 26, 2006)

tuesday most of flowering plants die as been in flower 56 days.

ps critical mass is supossed to be anything from 45-55 days flowerer.

they are just starting to fatten up but dont look like they are described on mr nice website.YET.

LOL

rofl

keep ya updated people

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (May 27, 2006)

and now the time is near and so they face the final curtain.

i did it my wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

looking great been on flush now for couple of days fattening up swell.

pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 28, 2006)

*Holy crap PJ. Your not lying when you said those ladies are packing on some weight. They look beautiful man. You did one hell of a job on this grow. *


----------



## parkingjoe (May 28, 2006)

thanks bros grunt im well happy with this grow except the probs ive had but as they say shit happens.

rofl

pkj


----------



## Insane (May 29, 2006)

Hey pkj, those are some great lookin buds man, that is gonna be one helluva harvest! Great job!!


----------



## parkingjoe (May 29, 2006)

about 10 get the chop in 20 hours

off to bed work in morning

pkj


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 29, 2006)

looking great joe....have fun chopping


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 1, 2006)

fun starts tonight x 7 ready for chop 3 mass  + 4 unknowns.

should get 5oz min from these @ worse.

rofl

then off to my mates to chop all of his tomorrow as he has got an attack of paranoia so shit happens again although his do look far superior to mine and his have 1 week to go ideally so for his peace of mind they get the chop.

post some pics soon as chopped and dried too busy to document trimming.

pkj


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 1, 2006)

i can't wait man!!!!


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 1, 2006)

only managed to chop 4 unknowns of mine tonight took 3 hours to trim and they were easy never got round to the other 3 crit mass due to time and at mates chopping all 29 tomorrow night.

think id best stay over at his as its going to one of those nights....

rofl

pkj

post some pics of the whole stash asap


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 10, 2006)

the 3 crit mass yeilded dry 82 gramms

boo hoo bad result

later folks trimming again last ten

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 15, 2006)

9 unknowns yeided fat solid quality buds 9.5 oz total dry.

  sweet tooth, power and star get chopped tonight......

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 21, 2006)

total weight of all my 17 plants 24oz dry

what a shitter

pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 23, 2006)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> total weight of all my 17 plants 24oz dry
> 
> what a shitter
> 
> pkj


*Whats up parkingjoe. That my friend is a damn fine harvest. You say what a shitter were you expecting more? Great job PJ. *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 23, 2006)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> total weight of all my 17 plants 24oz dry.


Hey man, 24 ounces of dry weed is a nice stash!

It's really not the number of plants, but the total budding sites available on your crop. Young plants will have fewer and will support smaller buds. An older, more mature plant will maximize the size and the quantity of buds. Your plants were beautiful man! Picture what they would do if you let them go twice as long and used Hydroponics. The time factor is the key. Quick gets you some bud real fast, but longer gets you more bud.

24 ounces will keep you high for quite a while!

What's your next crop going to be man?


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 25, 2006)

chopped last plant saturday sweettooth so drying at moment.

now im already on next crop 5 weeks in and ready for pk 13/14 canna and no temp/hmuni/pest probs to date and they are far superior to last crop at this atge.

was going to sack the sweet tooth critical amss and power plant due to piss poor yeilds but will give them the benefit of the doubt due to last probs and second try is last attemt at these strains.

keeping for sude unknown indica and sweettooth as prove yeilders.

post some pics of next crop going into flower tomorrow along with recent crop and hey dudes ive gone canna coco coir and nutes for stage 3 new flowering grow starting tomorrow.

later dudes

pkj

ps stoneybud 24oz will keep me in highness for many many many years im lightweight big time

rofl

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 25, 2006)

shit just read thru reply and id best stop toking whilst typing cos im shit at both at same time

lol

pkj


----------



## Mutt (Jun 25, 2006)

Need help smoking that. I'll bring munchies and movies man!!!!.  
It was a pleasure seeing that grow man. Can't wait for the next.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 29, 2006)

porn movies hopefully  and indian curry is my munchie dude

next is on another thread and i have mites again have to get stocking over the air intake rvk as this is only way inb room for the durty little plant munching bastards

lol

ps thanks all for the kind comments unlike my uk weed sites full imbiciles claiming to get 10oz off 2" high single cola type grows..

ok a bit exageratted

rofl

pkj

pkj


----------

